# A few more



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I just finished these ones up the other day. 










The bottom one is a request from a friend of mine. I got another one for him that needs cleared also. Here's a close up of the foiled one. I like the color on this one. I started mixing colors and got this. It's one of a kind, I don't think I'll be able to get the same ratio's of colors to get it the same.










I got these in the process stage. I'm going glider crazy here, folks!! 










Buried in the bottom of this pile is a lure that I'm trying to recreate, and I think it'll work out well. I should have it done in a couple weeks, hopefully! I switch shifts Sunday night and am working 6pm-2am's and having to get up to get the kids ready for school won't leave me much time to work on lures though.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I love that black perch Mark!! We will have to get together soon bud....I was doing some messin around with foils the other day. I didn't want to mess up any plugs, so I used a cardboard paper towel tube to practice on....I'll have to take some pics and post 'em. One thing I did find when painting foils is that less is more....If you try over painting the foil it seems to defeat the whole purpose of the shiny foil showing through. I have a long way to go before I attemp a foil Hammer, but the foils I've seen people like Vince, John and Baker do are cool as Hell looking.

Here they are...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks to me like you are done practicing and ready to put hooks on that tube. Great job


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

That foiled one is sweet, sort of like a Tennessee shad color.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cutt 'em,

Beaytiful set of gliders there...well done. I especially like the Black perch pattern. My number one go to pattern for Musky...works on almost every body of water and any condition. I attached my version of "Black perch" (couldn't find a plug pic so I attached one of a bottle opener I made for a friend)

SUNF,

AWESOME foil work, even if it is on a towel roll. What kind of foil did you use to get such a deep scale pattern? How did you get it on the roll without distorting the scale pattern? Beautiful job.

MS


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Ms,
That black perch you made is how I like them with the stripes, however he wanted the circles. So, that's how I did it.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cutt 'em your baits are straight up beautiful no matter what the pattern.

Big fan,

MS


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I try. I still stink at painting, but I'm working on it.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That black and gold one should be interesting. I've heard nothing but good things over the years about that pattern. Let me know if you score with it.

Beautiful baits, Mark.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great job on all those!!! What did you use to get the pattern in the foil? Some mesh webbing like on backpacks? Im guessing that is some thin foil (perhaps ultra foil from the dollar store?) to get that detail(combined with pressing it on lightly). I cant see the thicker hvac tape producing that kind of detail. Looks great. Fwiw you can get the tip of a qtip moist/lightly wet with solvent and wipe off "overspray" on foil to make it shinier on the sides, etc, but yes, less paint is definitely better when it comes to painting foil(if your goal is to make it as shiny as possible). I use the qtip a fair amount(i use rattlecans) but with an airbrush you shouldnt need to as much/if at all. Especially like the middle one, and of course the foil.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Latest batch.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you ever sleep? You've been cranking them out like Drifter tackle or something lately, lol. Nice patterns, look like fish catchers for sure. How fast do they sink? I finally have a few about ready for paint, sort of a thinner body style than I usually do, more like the couple you have on the top of your latest pic.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

They sink around a foot every 2 seconds. Pretty slow actually.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! Really nice looking. Keep it up!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Bottom right...the one in firetiger...nice!!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

And the foiling detail por favor?


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

James, 
I figured you were asking about Paul's foiling he put on here. Mine is just hvac tape and I used the edge of a scapel to get the detail in.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Jack, guess i scrolled through the thread looking at the pics and not paying attention to who posted what lol. What a great site, so many talented builders. Looking forward to seeing some skies caught on your latest batch. Great finishes and designs. Bet you are itchin to wet a line with em...


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I pulled these ones off the dryer this morning.










This is what I've done for the year so far. 










I'm about done. I got I think 10 more to do and I'm pulling the boat out this weekend. I'll be fishing Sat, Sun, Mon and Tues. I gave myself a 4 day weekend at work.


----------

